# Mtu optimal einstellen !



## zornhelm (4. März 2014)

Moin zusammen ! 

Vorab ab mein System: Windows 8.1, DSL Router Speedport 724V, 16.000 DSL Leitung.

Ich würde gerne meinen MTU Wert optimal einstellen bzw. von einen Fachmann mal überprüfen lassen ob das alles so OK. ist. 

Habe bereits Einstellungen vorgenommen an meinem System Windows 8.1

Die Ermittlung des MTU Wertes habe ich durch diesen Befehl erlangt. 

ping google.com -f -l 1472

Mein MTU Wert lag somit bei 1435 wo ich keinen Paketverlust hatte und die Daten nicht mehr defrag. werden mussten. Die Zurechnung von 28 erfolgte und somit 1463 was ich im Windows 8.1 einstellte und speicherte. 

Anschließend habe ich diese überprüfen lassen auf der speedguide.net seite.

Ergebnis: 


TCP-Optionen String = 020405840103030401010402
MTU = 1452 
MTU ist nicht vollständig für Breitband optimiert. Betrachten Sie die Steigerung Ihrer MTU auf 1500 für besseren Durchsatz. Wenn Sie einen Router verwenden, könnte es werden Ihre MTU Begrenzung unabhängig von Registry-Einstellungen.
MSS = 1412
MSS ist nicht für den Breitband optimiert. Betrachten Sie die Steigerung Ihrer MTU-Wert.

Da Zeigt er mir 1452 an, obwohl ich eigentlich 1463 eingestellt hatte. 

Desweiteren muss ich meinen MTU auch in meinem Router eintragen 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Lexx (4. März 2014)

die maskierung hinter einem router braucht auch ein paar bits.

dieser tweak war früher mal zu ISDN-Zeiten MANCHMAL notwendig,
um den durchfluss stabiler zu halten. damals waren die net-stacks 
noch nicht auf (breitband-)internet optimiert.

seit xp und besonders 7 macht der pfusch es nur schlimmer.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. März 2014)

Seh ich ähnlich. Wer jetzt noch an der MTU rumbastelt, arbeitet noch mit ISDN oder langsamer


----------



## zornhelm (4. März 2014)

leider ist es notwendig gewesen fürs Game bf4 und dem schönen Netcode des Spieles.

Dadurch lässt sich das Game einigermaßen online spielen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. März 2014)

Also wenn Du BF4 online nur dann vernünftig zocken kannst, wenn Du die MTU änderst, dann sollte das Spiel Deine kleinere Sorge sein


----------



## Lexx (4. März 2014)

Durch die Verringerung der absoluten Nutzerdaten pro IP-Paket
soll das Spiel flüssiger laufen?

Schwachsinn.. aber jeder wie er soll..


----------



## zornhelm (4. März 2014)

glaub es mir es läuft besser 

Battlefield 4


----------



## taks (5. März 2014)

zornhelm schrieb:


> glaub es mir es läuft besser
> 
> Battlefield 4


 
Der Herr vom Youtube-Kanal hat es vielleicht nett gemeint, aber einer Bande von Unwissenden anraten an der MTU rumzuschrauben ist nicht die beste Idee.
( Einer von den Youtube Kommentatoren hat versucht eine MTU von 1700 einzustellen  )
Mein Tipp: MTU lassen wie sie ist und warten bis die Programmierer die Fehler beheben.


----------



## Lexx (5. März 2014)

abgesehen dass die MTU alleine eh nur verschlechterung bringt

und wenn er die kleinere MTU in den router einträgt, und erneut testen würde,
würde er sehen, dass die pakete wieder fragmentieren.
also in windows wieder kleiner machen etc etc.. bis man bei 0 ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

zornhelm schrieb:


> glaub es mir es läuft besser
> 
> Battlefield 4


 Entschuldige, aber...nee, Dir kann ich nicht glauben, weil ich Dich nicht kenne.
Und auf was Du da verweist...YT...allein schon der Text...die MTUs haben sicher nichts mit dem Netcode zu tun....Paketverlust - da müßte erstmal bewiesen werden, das die Probleme bei BF4 an Paketverlusten liegen..."dadruch könnt ihr das Schlachtfeld von Battlefield 4 umso mehr dominieren"...insgesamt nicht sehr vertauenswürdig.
Wer auch immer der Herr dort ist, wenn es bei ihm funktioniert, ist er ein Glückspliz. Das heißt aber lange nicht, das es für alle anderen auch funktioniert.
Wenn es für Dich dennoch auch funktioniert, dann ist es ja schon fast ein unwahrscheinlicher Zufall...aber Dein Startbeitrag zeigt eindeutig, das es eben nicht so problemlos hinzubiegen ist.
Daher wiederhole ich mich gerne: Finger weg von den MTUs.

Zumal, wie LEXX schon schrieb, eine Verringerung der maximalen Nutzdaten die Datenfragmente erhöht und eher für weitere Probleme sorgen dürfte.
Man sollte sich vielleicht erstmal schlau machen, was MTUs.

Ich würde eher versuchen, die MTU auf den maximalen Wert von 1518 zu vergrößeren, wenn überhaupt, aber für Ethernet ist halt 1500 optimal.
Für WLAN wären es 2312...für PPPoE (wie zB DSL) wäre es übrigens 1492 - und nicht 1472, 1452, 1412, 1463 oder 1435.

Aber auch hier gilt: 
Vom PC über Kabel zum Modem: 1500 oder 1518.
Vom PC über WLAN zum Modem: 2312.
Vom Modem ins INET: 1492.
Und das Modem "übersetzt" hier übrigens automatisch.
Du könntest höchstens mal prüfen, ob Du bei Dir am Modem die MTU einstellen kannst...und selbst wenn da ein anderer Wert als 1492 steht, würde ich die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Lexx (5. März 2014)

Weiß ja nicht mehr wie es heute genau ist, aber "damals" wurden 
MTU größer als 1500 im Internet nicht geroutet, sondern verworfen.
1500 hat sich halt als Standard-Größe etabliert. Und kleiner machen 
bedeutet nur weniger Benutzerdaten pro IP-Paket.

In einem LAN kannst einstellen, was du willst (macht Windows aber 
mittlerweile sowieso schon automatisch.)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

Wie geschrieben: 1492 ist Standard im Inet.


----------

